# 2011 Haro steel reserve 1.2 vs. 2012 scott voltage yz 0.2 (buying tomorrow)



## actin (Jun 5, 2013)

I found two DJ bikes on craigslist that I am going to check out tomorrow.

one is a 2011 Haro steel reserve 1.2 at ($300):
2011 Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 | Mountain Bike Components and Specs

the other is a 2012 scott voltage yz 0.2 at ($350):
2012 Scott Voltage YZ 0.2 | Mountain Bike Components and Specs

the scott seems to be in better condition by a decent margin, but the msrp is lower, so I'm not sure of the value in comparison.

This would be my first DJ bike, and both are basically stock.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

